# Eggplant Parm...



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This way to make eggplant is delicious.
Slice eggplant thin, salt it, after a half hour or
so - dredge eggplant in flour, then coat floured eggplant
in scrambled egg that has a generous amount of grading cheese 
( romano cheese) and a dollop of milk.
Fry in oil until golden then place on paper towels.

This is three layers with mariana sauce, a sprinkle of 
grading cheese and chopped motazarello between layers.
bake for about 40 minutes a 350...

As you can see in the pics ...not too much sauce.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never made it and unwilling to try but I don't recall ever eating eggplant parmesan that wasn't tasty ..... what time do we eat :wink2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Mark, It’s always time to eat eggplant. :yes: Today is eggplant parm
hero’s!


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I always order Eggplant Parm when trying out a new Italian restaurant. If they can do that right, it's a good place! I've been disappointed many times, but it's worth it to find the really good places.

How about the theory that it tastes better if you slice it the long way, instead of in circles? I've heard that a lot, but never really found hard evidence, as I've had good and bad ones both ways.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

CaptTom said:


> I always order Eggplant Parm when trying out a new Italian restaurant. If they can do that right, it's a good place! I've been disappointed many times, but it's worth it to find the really good places.
> 
> How about the theory that it tastes better if you slice it the long way, instead of in circles? I've heard that a lot, but never really found hard evidence, as I've had good and bad ones both ways.


Capt tom, I’ve made it both ways, no difference in taste.
I also leave the skins on. The difference is NO breadcrumbs.
Salt the thin slices, dredge in flour first, then dip in egg wash
that has a generous amount of graded Italian Romano cheese.


My friend owns two Italian restaurants
in Massachusetts. He dropped in once, and I heated up some eggplant.
He loved it and asked me to email the recipe to his chefs.

They since make it this way and he told me it’s their biggest seller.
They also make it in small appetizer dishes to sell as a bar appetizer.

He gave me credit on his menus “Joann’s eggplant Parmesan.” :biggrin2:

Buy an eggplant, slice it dredge it in flour then dip in the egg wash.
Immediately after you fry it - lightly salt it and eat it like that - no
sauce needed. If you like eggplant, you’ll love it just fried up. 
I guarantee you! :yes:

It’s eggplant slices wrapped in a crepe. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottsPainting (Jan 23, 2019)

How does this compare to Chicken Parm?


----------

